# Green Tree Setup Help



## Thewildlifeco (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

Im looking into a more naturalistic looking home for my green tree. Im currently really struggling to find what soil/bedding I should use that wont mess with my animal. Ive been to Bunnings, but it seems to me also every potting mix contains fertilizer?


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Nov 11, 2016)

I've just changed from the recycled kitty litter to kritters crumble. It's a safe coconut husk coir materiel that looks like natural mulch. 

So far I'm liking it. It's keeping the tank temp steady and looks clean. Most big box pet stores sell it for around $25-30 a bag but I found my pet warehouse online the cheapest at $15. 1 bag manger to cover a 2x2x4 tank in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Nov 11, 2016)

Also it's good with odour control and the makers say it's okay if pets were to ingest it as it's safe to do so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eipper (Nov 11, 2016)

Python or snake?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 11, 2016)

eipper said:


> Python or snake?



My first question too...

Jamie


----------



## Thewildlifeco (Nov 11, 2016)

Python.. Sorry guys.. Also thank you Kieren for your information


----------



## MatE (Nov 11, 2016)

Wow i like him.Im in the same boat.Im in the process of getting a gtp.I use critters crumble on all my other animals anf it works great.It holds the smell down nicely.As my animals are in my room it would get rather on the nose 
just using paper.And yes pet ware house is the cheapest if you spend over like $50 its free shipping.


----------



## eipper (Nov 11, 2016)

I prefer sphagnum moss that is moist at one end and dry at the other.


----------



## Kurto (Nov 12, 2016)

I used critters crumble for a while, but it gets expensive pretty quickly. I get sphagnum moss whenever I go to bunnings, but for the most part, Ive been using news paper for adults, and paper towel for neos etc. Depends on your misting regime, how dry it is where you are.


----------

